# كتاب Refining Processes Handbook لمادة التكرير



## مهندس المحبة (11 مارس 2009)

أقدم لكم هذا الكتاب المهم لكل مهندس كيميائي في مادة التكرير أرجو الأستفادة للجميع .......

Refining Processes Handbook 






http://rapidshare.com/files/138878071/Refining_Processes_Handbook.rar


http://www.filefactory.com/file/6c4493/n/075067721X_zip

http://ifile.it/wx3nhzm/075067721X.zip​أرجو الرد ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ..............


----------



## ممدوح الملاى (13 مارس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك والف شكر لك


----------



## ارهينيوس (14 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kema (14 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يبارك فيك والف شكر لك*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على ردكم الكريم .......


----------



## جلال عبد الجليل (15 مارس 2009)

الى .....
مهندس المحبة
شكرا لك على المعلومات و الجهد المتميز 
أما بعد
ف أود ان اخبرك على كيفية رفع هذه الكتب أو المعلومات من ( الرابيد شير )؟؟؟؟؟
مع الشكر

جـــلال 
الهندســـة الكميائيــــة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز
تضغط على الرابط وبعدها تضغط على 
free user
وتنتظر عداد الثواني يخلص راح يطلعلك رابط على شكل صورة مكتوب عليه 
download
تضغط عليه ويبدأ التحميل
ملاحظة : الرابدشير مرات مينزل ويقول أنت تحمل الأن أنتظر أكمال التحميل ومرات أنتظر عدد محدد من الدقائق وهذا لأن التحميل مجاني وبدون مقابل فتوجد هذه المشاكل أرجو أن تطول بال ويا حتى يمكنك أن تنزل الكتاب منه وأرجو الدعاء مع الشكر والتقدير .......


----------



## ميس الحلوة (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا مهندسنا الغالي على مجهودك الكثير في سبيل مساعدة الجميع ...........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .............


----------



## م/امجد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

just agood business ربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على مرورك ومنور ..........


----------



## m.gomaa (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك اللة لك


----------



## سدراتي (7 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد حسن عادل (11 مايو 2011)

i went design reactor and classification reactor and process unites reformaing and fcc and rfcc and hfcc


----------



## eliker bahij (11 يناير 2014)

.​The links are not working​


----------

